# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  بانک اطلاعاتی لیست نام شهر ها و استانهای کشور

## giaspirit

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان
با عرض پوزش از اعضای حرفه ای سایت، چند روز دنبال لیست نام استانها  و شهرها در SQL Server گشتم اما چیزی پیدا نکردم، البته تو همین سایت بود اما جامع و کامل نبود و البته یکی اش به زبان انگلیسی بود با کمی ایراد. دیدم فایده نداره خودم دست به کار شدم و با کمک سایت بسیار خوب Wikipedia لیست شهر ها و استانها و مراکز استانها رو در آوردم و حاصلش شد فایل های Backup زیر البته روستا ها هم بود که دیدم ضروری نیست و اون ها رو درست نکردم!  :خجالت: 
نکته: این Backup ها با SQL Server 2005 ساخته شده اند.

ProvianceAndCity.rar

دوستان خواهشمندم اگر اشکالی موجود بود بفرمایید تا سریعا رفع بشه.
موفق باشید

----------


## imani1983

فايل اكسس رو دارم كه ليست تمام شهرها و شماره تلفنهاشون هم هست
حالا اگه فقط Dll اش را خواستي اونهم دارم

----------


## iransohrab

سلام دوستان . 
آيا كسي ليست استان ها و شهرها رو در يه فايل ايكس ام ال مي تونه به من بده ؟
راستش دنبال شماره هاي موبايل سرتاسر ايران هستم كه در همه شهرها هستند اما نتيجه اي نگرفتم تا به الان . 
لطفا افرادي كه فايل XML شهرها و استان ها رو دارند به من بدند تا توي سايت بريزمش . 

با تشكر

----------


## kahroba77

آقا ببخشيد تاپيكو آوردم بالا . اما كسي ليست تقسيمات جديد كشور ، استان ها و شهرهاي كشورو داره ؟ ( استان البرز هم داخلش باشه )

----------


## safa_media

آقا به شدت فايل تقسيمات جديد نيازه.فايل جديد كه شامل
استانهاي خراسان شمالي ، جنوبي ، رضوي و البرز باشه .
اگر ممكنه ياري كنيد.

----------


## imanzaker

> آقا به شدت فايل تقسيمات جديد نيازه.فايل جديد كه شامل
> استانهاي خراسان شمالي ، جنوبي ، رضوي و البرز باشه .
> اگر ممكنه ياري كنيد.


 سلام
دوستان اگه کسی فایل اکسل آخرین تقسیمات استان و شهر را پیدا کرد ممنون میشم بزاره برا دانلود
تشکر

----------


## linux

> سلام
> دوستان اگه کسی فایل اکسل آخرین تقسیمات استان و شهر را پیدا کرد ممنون میشم بزاره برا دانلود
> تشکر


 این اطلاعات را از وزات کشور باید تهیه کنید ، یک معرفی نامه از شرکتتان و واریز یک مبلغی به حساب وزارت کشور در بانک ملی
در این http://portal2.moi.ir/Portal/Home/De...7-3c1bbb1a6f32
هم می توانید ببنید.
تهیه این اطلاعات یکی از وظایف دفتر تقسیمات وزارت کشور هست، اینم آدرس وب سایتشون http://www.moi.ir/portal/Home/Defaul...6-82e017733ac4
 این هم شماره تماسشان تلفنخانه 84861

----------


## sanay_esh

سلام به همه دوستان 

این آخرین تقسیمات کشور براساس سایت وزارت کشور است

----------


## aspismylove

> نکته: این Backup ها با SQL Server 2005 ساخته شده اند.
> 
> ProvianceAndCity.rar


این فایل بکاپ رو چطوری باید بازش کنم و ازش استفاده کنم ؟

راهنمایی لطفا  :متفکر:

----------


## kamikk

> سلام به همه دوستان 
> 
> این آخرین تقسیمات کشور براساس سایت وزارت کشور است


خیلی متشکرم بیسار عالی بود :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mahmoud99

با سلام 
اسکریپت تقسیمات کشوری که جناب *sanay_esh* گذاشتن( با sql2008 ) رو می تونید دانلود کنید.
ضمیمه شده.

----------


## arshiyan

سپاس از دوستان عزیز، 
اینم دیتابس mysql مخصوص php کارای عزیز
cities.zip

----------


## samiasoft

> با سلام 
> اسکریپت تقسیمات کشوری که جناب *sanay_esh* گذاشتن( با sql2008 ) رو می تونید دانلود کنید.
> ضمیمه شده.


این تقیسمات رو از کدوم سایت گرفتین؟

----------


## smmms6146

سلام
این آخرین تقسیمات کشوری پایان سال 1393 که از سایت آمار کشور به صورت اکسل گرفتم و به اکسس تبدیل کردم
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7t...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## امراله نعمتی

فهرست استانهای به همراه شهرهای هر استان در قالب MySQL Dump و بصورت utf
اونرو میتونید در دیتابیس mysql در برنامه phpMyadmin ایمپورت کنید.

----------


## sheidary

برای ایمپورت به sql server نمیشه؟

----------


## sheidary

> فهرست استانهای به همراه شهرهای هر استان در قالب MySQL Dump و بصورت utf
> اونرو میتونید در دیتابیس mysql در برنامه phpMyadmin ایمپورت کنید.


برای ایمپورت به sql server نمیشه دوست عزیز؟

----------


## avaresaneh

بسیار ممنونم از این فایل کامل
باتشکر از اساتید

----------


## apollo247

سلام
با اینکه تاپیک قدیمیه ولی برای استفاده مراجعان جدید، توی آدرس زیر می تونید از گیت هاب آخرین بانک اطلاعاتی رو دریافت کنید:
https://github.com/ahmadazizi/iran-cities

----------


## BARNAMEHAYEMAN

سلام دوست عزیز این مشکل در زمان import به وجود میاد
Screenshot-2018-2-28 localhost 127 0 0 1 phpMyAdmin 4 6 5 2.png

----------


## BARNAMEHAYEMAN

سلام دوست عزیز این مشکل در زمان import به وجود میاد
Screenshot-2018-2-28 localhost 127 0 0 1 phpMyAdmin 4 6 5 2.png

----------


## BARNAMEHAYEMAN

> سلام
> با اینکه تاپیک قدیمیه ولی برای استفاده مراجعان جدید، توی آدرس زیر می تونید از گیت هاب آخرین بانک اطلاعاتی رو دریافت کنید:
> https://github.com/ahmadazizi/iran-cities


سلام دوست عزیز این مشکل در زمان import به وجود میاد
Screenshot-2018-2-28 localhost 127 0 0 1 phpMyAdmin 4 6 5 2.png

----------

